# How well do does mix?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

All my does are in with bucks at the moment (except the baby satins who are all together in a group) and I've set up 2 great big 3 foot tanks for (a) running does on and (b) retired does.

What I would like to know is how likely is it I'm going to be able to mix and match the babies and the Mum's?? So (for example) I decide to run on 2-3 does and retire the Mum - would she be okay to go into another "home" with another retiree??

The chances are I'll breed my does more than once but if they have complications they will retire straight away and I would like to think they can live out their days in a big "home" with company and lots of toys to play with.

Or is this just wishful thinking??

I'm finding it hard to think ahead :? clearly!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a routine with it. Firstly the new doe (assuming its just the one, less than the group theyre to be put to, or weaker characters) in a small carrycase for 10 mins. I then add the group I want to add them to and leave them all in there for an hour or so. Then I put the lot where they need to be put, on fresh bedding with the bedding from the carrycase mixed in. Its important not to put too many toys in the tank or therll be scraps over them. Theyre usually alright after that, you can add their stuff back after a while. Theyll sqeak and chase, but souldnt be anything serious. Sometimes it is, but its usually just the one offending doe. Obviously if this gets really bad take the offender out and either try her again the next day or try her somewhere else

In most cases all this isnt even needed, you can just put them straight into the tank (on fresh bedding) but weve had a few problem does so we do this every time just incase

Generally theyll be fine 

Oh one thing weve found is adding baby does (4 weeks until theyre bigger) to a group with a dominant older girl has never worked. The bully girl draws blood from the baby. We now have a seperate baby group and they all meet when theyre of similar size


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

thats brilliant thank you - yes I am going to run on babies and adults seperate as I would be protective over my own kind and possibly deter another's :lol: so I can understand that 

hadn't thought of the carry box / neutral territory so thanks for that it's a brilliant idea


----------

